# Happy 1st Birthday, Reese!!



## DaveW (Feb 4, 2012)

:birthday:

Today is Reese's 1st Birthday. He is exactly 100 pounds and still growing a bit. He's been such a wonderful joy as a puppy and we can't imagine life without him!! 

:halogsd: :cake:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Cute boy!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY handsome, wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## JillyBean40 (Nov 8, 2011)

Reese is gorgeous! Happy Birthday to the handsome boy! :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh and Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great looking boy! Happy birthday to him


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:


----------

